# Word 2013 - cursor doesn't move when pressing space bar



## caringsharingbristolbilly

Hi all.

Just had Word 2013 installed at work, and the cursor behaviour is driving me mad. 

When I press space having just finished a word, the cursor stays put, firmly attached to the end of the word I've just typed. So, If I type the word 'cucumber' and hit space, the cursor stays here:

cucumber|

..whereas on any other program (inc. previous versions of word), it moves here:

cucumber |

If I type another word, the space appears (so I type 'cucumber', space bar, 'lettuce'), so I get this:

cucumber lettuce|

Call me a traditionalist, but I'd rather like the cursor to be placed at the point where whatever I type is going to appear. Can anyone point me to a setting or something where I can fix Word 2013 so the cursor advances correctly when I hit the space bar after a word, please? Any help greatly appreciated before I get sacked for swearing with such regularity, profanity and ferocity.

Thanks!
CSBBB


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly

Never mind. It's magically fixed itself. New MS office? _Plus ca meme, plus ca change_...


----------



## ff_mac

caringsharingbristolbilly said:


> Never mind. It's magically fixed itself. New MS office? _Plus ca meme, plus ca change_...



I've had this issue off and on for many months. It would magically go away, then resurface again some time later with no apparent pattern. I finally figured it out after reading another post. Sure enough, when I turn on "Show Paragraph Marks", I find that immediately following the word that the cursor won't move after is a page break. The fix is simple, that is put a line in before the break and the cursor advances properly.


----------

